# جميع طرق تسريع الكمبيوتر والنت +شرح ضخم بالصور من غير برامج



## عمود الدين (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*هذه الطريقة لعدم تشغيل الكثير من البرامج التى تبدأ مع تشغيل الويندوز وتسبب بطئة 






لمن لديه مشكلة بطئ دخول الويندز اتبع الخطوات التالية
بعد فتح RUN من START



























والان نقوم باعادة تشغيل الويندز وسوف تلاحظ الفرق
ارجو ان يستفيد منها الجميع


__________________________________________________ _
وهذه الخطوات لاعدة تنظيم الملفات وتوفير مساحة الهارد مما يزيد السرعة بشكل كبير​*


----------



## عمود الدين (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع طرق تسريع الكمبيوتر والنت +شرح ضخم بالصور من غير برامج*

*الخطوة الأولى هي

Disk Cleanup

اليكم الشرح بالصور





































الخطوة الثانية هي 




مسح الملفات الموجودة في الprefetch 

اليكم الشرح بالصور

















الخطوة الثالثة




Disk Defragment

اليكم الشرح بالصور



























1 : لرؤية النتائج

2 : للخروج
_____________________________________
صلح ويندوز اكس بى فى ثوانى 
بواسطة هذه المعلومة لن تحتاج الى تنصيب الويندوز من جديد 

الكل يعلم من الاسباب الرئيسيه لتعطيل الويندوز انه يفقد العديد من الملفات 

لكن الان لن يعطل الويندوز ابدا بهذه الطريقه 
كل ما تفعله الاتى 

start / إبدأ
run / تشغيل
اكتب الامر 
sfc /scannow 
وادخل اسطوانه Win XP فى السى دى روم 
واترك الجهاز 


الذى يتم فى هذا الامر هو الاتي
اولا : يقوم بحذف الملفات المعطوبه ويستبدلها بالملفات الاصليه التى توجد بالسى دى 

ثانيا : اي ملف ناقص فى اانظام يتم عمل نسخة له من الاسطوانه ووضعه 
فى النظام وبذلك يكون عندك الويندوز شغال 100% ان شاء الله
__________________________________________________ ______
وهنا اقوى طريقة لتسريع الجهاز وتخفيفة
بإزاله اشياء غير ضرورية فى الويندوز 
وانا مجربها والله

الطرق الحقيقيه لتسريع الجهاز 

أولا نبدأ بتسريع أداء الجهاز من غير التأثير على شكله

اذهب الى سطح المكتب DESKTOP واضغط بيمين الفأره و اختر خصائص PROPERTIES ثم اتبع الخطوات التاليه
1. اضغط على Desktop في الأعلى ثم اختر Customize Desktop

2. امسح علامة الصح من Run Desktop Cleanup

3. اضغط OK

4. اضغط على ***een Saver tab في الأعلى

5. اختر None أي لا تريد حافظة شاشه لأنها تبطء الجهاز

6. اضغط على Power وغير Turn off monitor الى Never : ملاحظه اذا كنت تستخدم لاب توب انا لا انصح باستخدام هذه الطريقه للحفاظ على الاب توب باردا

7. اضغط على Apply ثم اضغط OK

8.اضغط على Appearance tab في الأعلى

9. غير ال color scheme الى Silver اذا كنت تحب اللون الفضي او اتركه كما هو ازرق

10.اضغط على Effects ثم ازل علامة الصح من التالي
Use the following transition
و Show shadows under menus

11. اضغط OK

12. اضغط على Settings tab في الأعلى

13.اضغط على Advanced ثم اختر Monitor في الأعلى 

14. غير ***een ******* rate الى 75 Hertz ان وجدت

15.اضغط Apply

16.اضغط Yes

17.اضغط OK

18.اضغط OK

19.اذهب الى متصفح الانترنت IE INTERNET EXPLORER اذهب الى TOOLS

20. اضغط على ******* في الأعلى 

21. اضغط على AutoComplete

22.فقط اختر Forms واترك الباقي فارغا

23.اضغط Apply

24.اضغط على Connections في الأعلى 

25.اضغط LAN Settings

26.اختر Automatically detect settings ثم اضغط OK

27.اذهب الى START ثم الى لوحة التحكم CONTROL PANEL

28. اضغط PRINTERS AND OTHER HARDWARES

29. اضغط على Mouse

30.اختر Pointer في الأعلى

31.غير Scheme الى 3D-White (system scheme)

32.ازل علامة الصح من على Enable pointer shadow

33.اضغط OK وارجع الى لوحة التحكم

34.اضغط Sounds and Audio Devices

35.اختر Place volume icon in taskbar

36. ارجع الى لوحة التحكم و اضغط PERFORMANCE AND MAINTENANCE

37. اضغط على System

38.اختر Advanced من الأعلى

39.اضغط على Settings التي اسفل Performance

40. اختر Adjust for best performanc ثم ضع علامة صح على التالي
Show window *******s while dragging 
Smooth edges on ***een fonts
Use common tasks in folder 
Use drop shadows for icon labels 
Use visual styles on windows and buttons

41.اضغط Apply ثم ok
-------------------------------------------------

الان الخطوه الثانيه : دخلنا بالصعب 

اذهب الى My Computer جهاز الكمبيوتر و افتح الملف
اضغط باليمين على الهاد درايف الذي تستخدمه عادة يكون ال C ثم اختر خصائص Properties

ازل علامة الصح من على Allow Indexing Service to index this disk for fast searching

وهذه مفيده لتسريع الهارد ديسك

اذا ظهرت لك أي رساله اضغط IGNORE ALL 

---------------------------------------

الان نرجع الى لوحة التحكم Control Panel
اضغط على Add/Remove Programs
اضغط Add/Remove Window Components
ازل علامة الصح (اذا كانت موجوده ) من على Indexing services ثم اضغط Next
_______________________________________________*​[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B][/CENTER]


----------



## عمود الدين (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع طرق تسريع الكمبيوتر والنت +شرح ضخم بالصور من غير برامج*

الخطوة الأولى هي

Disk Cleanup

اليكم الشرح بالصور





































الخطوة الثانية هي 




مسح الملفات الموجودة في الprefetch 

اليكم الشرح بالصور

















الخطوة الثالثة




Disk Defragment

اليكم الشرح بالصور



























1 : لرؤية النتائج

2 : للخروج
_____________________________________
صلح ويندوز اكس بى فى ثوانى 
بواسطة هذه المعلومة لن تحتاج الى تنصيب الويندوز من جديد 

الكل يعلم من الاسباب الرئيسيه لتعطيل الويندوز انه يفقد العديد من الملفات 

لكن الان لن يعطل الويندوز ابدا بهذه الطريقه 
كل ما تفعله الاتى 

start / إبدأ
run / تشغيل
اكتب الامر 
sfc /scannow 
وادخل اسطوانه Win XP فى السى دى روم 
واترك الجهاز 


الذى يتم فى هذا الامر هو الاتي
اولا : يقوم بحذف الملفات المعطوبه ويستبدلها بالملفات الاصليه التى توجد بالسى دى 

ثانيا : اي ملف ناقص فى اانظام يتم عمل نسخة له من الاسطوانه ووضعه 
فى النظام وبذلك يكون عندك الويندوز شغال 100% ان شاء الله
__________________________________________________ ______
وهنا اقوى طريقة لتسريع الجهاز وتخفيفة
بإزاله اشياء غير ضرورية فى الويندوز 
وانا مجربها والله

الطرق الحقيقيه لتسريع الجهاز 

أولا نبدأ بتسريع أداء الجهاز من غير التأثير على شكله

اذهب الى سطح المكتب DESKTOP واضغط بيمين الفأره و اختر خصائص PROPERTIES ثم اتبع الخطوات التاليه
1. اضغط على Desktop في الأعلى ثم اختر Customize Desktop

2. امسح علامة الصح من Run Desktop Cleanup

3. اضغط OK

4. اضغط على ***een Saver tab في الأعلى

5. اختر None أي لا تريد حافظة شاشه لأنها تبطء الجهاز

6. اضغط على Power وغير Turn off monitor الى Never : ملاحظه اذا كنت تستخدم لاب توب انا لا انصح باستخدام هذه الطريقه للحفاظ على الاب توب باردا

7. اضغط على Apply ثم اضغط OK

8.اضغط على Appearance tab في الأعلى

9. غير ال color scheme الى Silver اذا كنت تحب اللون الفضي او اتركه كما هو ازرق

10.اضغط على Effects ثم ازل علامة الصح من التالي
Use the following transition
و Show shadows under menus

11. اضغط OK

12. اضغط على Settings tab في الأعلى

13.اضغط على Advanced ثم اختر Monitor في الأعلى 

14. غير ***een ******* rate الى 75 Hertz ان وجدت

15.اضغط Apply

16.اضغط Yes

17.اضغط OK

18.اضغط OK

19.اذهب الى متصفح الانترنت IE INTERNET EXPLORER اذهب الى TOOLS

20. اضغط على ******* في الأعلى 

21. اضغط على AutoComplete

22.فقط اختر Forms واترك الباقي فارغا

23.اضغط Apply

24.اضغط على Connections في الأعلى 

25.اضغط LAN Settings

26.اختر Automatically detect settings ثم اضغط OK

27.اذهب الى START ثم الى لوحة التحكم CONTROL PANEL

28. اضغط PRINTERS AND OTHER HARDWARES

29. اضغط على Mouse

30.اختر Pointer في الأعلى

31.غير Scheme الى 3D-White (system scheme)

32.ازل علامة الصح من على Enable pointer shadow

33.اضغط OK وارجع الى لوحة التحكم

34.اضغط Sounds and Audio Devices

35.اختر Place volume icon in taskbar

36. ارجع الى لوحة التحكم و اضغط PERFORMANCE AND MAINTENANCE

37. اضغط على System

38.اختر Advanced من الأعلى

39.اضغط على Settings التي اسفل Performance

40. اختر Adjust for best performanc ثم ضع علامة صح على التالي
Show window *******s while dragging 
Smooth edges on ***een fonts
Use common tasks in folder 
Use drop shadows for icon labels 
Use visual styles on windows and buttons

41.اضغط Apply ثم ok
-------------------------------------------------

الان الخطوه الثانيه : دخلنا بالصعب 

اذهب الى My Computer جهاز الكمبيوتر و افتح الملف
اضغط باليمين على الهاد درايف الذي تستخدمه عادة يكون ال C ثم اختر خصائص Properties

ازل علامة الصح من على Allow Indexing Service to index this disk for fast searching

وهذه مفيده لتسريع الهارد ديسك

اذا ظهرت لك أي رساله اضغط IGNORE ALL 

---------------------------------------

الان نرجع الى لوحة التحكم Control Panel
اضغط على Add/Remove Programs
اضغط Add/Remove Window Components
ازل علامة الصح (اذا كانت موجوده ) من على Indexing services ثم اضغط Next
_______________________________________________[/COLOR]​[/B][/SIZE][/CENTER]


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع طرق تسريع الكمبيوتر والنت +شرح ضخم بالصور من غير برامج*

ميرسى ميرسى ميرسى ميرسى

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## عمود الدين (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع طرق تسريع الكمبيوتر والنت +شرح ضخم بالصور من غير برامج*

*شكرا لردك يافراشة​*


----------



## mena_3m (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع طرق تسريع الكمبيوتر والنت +شرح ضخم بالصور من غير برامج*

معلومات حلوه اوى وفعاله وانا مجربها
وانت شكلك تعبت كتير اوى فيها ربنا يعوضك
وشكرا ليك ونرجوا المزيد​


----------



## عمود الدين (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: جميع طرق تسريع الكمبيوتر والنت +شرح ضخم بالصور من غير برامج*

شكرا لردك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أغسطس 2008)

[font=impact,chicago]مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا ياباشا [/font]
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ava bishoy son (21 أغسطس 2008)

*ممتاز فعلا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## عمود الدين (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا لردودكم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2009)

*موضوع فادني كتير


تسلم ايديك​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 مارس 2009)

مالله يعطيك العافية


----------



## shereen73 (24 مايو 2009)

Thank u so much​


----------

